# Adolescent Brain OMG!



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Good Grief!! You would think I never trained Baxter a day in his life. Everything he was so great at has gone right out the window. He suddenly has the attention span of a gnat. 
Please tell me this will pass. He is 19 months and a true adolescent through and through.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

His grown-up brain will return, and in the meantime, that gorgeous face will save him


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

it passes WAY too fast, then you wake up one day and they are seniors. Enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a handsome boy....he can't be that bad.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> it passes WAY too fast, then you wake up one day and they are seniors. Enjoy it while it lasts!


 Hotel, You are so right!! 

OK Baxter you and I are going to make the best of that brain of yours.

Thanks Janine and Finn's Fan! He has a cute personality to match that face of his. He's a real sweetie. He just seems to have forgotten up from down lately.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I had to laugh at your post. Baxter, you are a real sweetie.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jaro is just under 9 months--you mean I have more than 10 months of THIS. Yikes


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - oh the youngsters  I so agree to enjoy their youth while it lasts and just kind of laugh at how their brains seem to work.

He is beautiful BTW


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay, I saw the title of this post and I knew this was one I HAD to read because it is my life right now. Flip is also 19 months and his current total lack of attention and focus has led me to decide to temporarily stop doing any real "training" with him and instead focus on us "bonding" together (read: umbilical cord leash around the house). I also think my intact male boy has a little extra testosterone in him these days. He loves to run away from me, puff out his chest and run circles near the fence to show off for the pretty little poodle in the neighborhood. I told him we absolutely will not tolerate any goldendoodle-making.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

You are exactly describing Baxter except for the poodle next door. EVERYTHING in the land is way more interesting than what I need him to do. It is so weird...like some alien from outer space landed and transformed my dog's brain. I have heard this before from other people with young intact males but thought they were just using that as an excuse. Now I must apologize to eveyone who has ever had an adolescent dog pull the shananigans that Baxter been pulling lately.

I agree that probably it might help if I spend time on relationship building. I like your plan Loisiana. Have you seen any changes so far with your new direction?


----------

